
Windows 10 support could end early on some Intel systems - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/windows-10-support-could-be-ending-early-on-some-intel-systems/
======
drzaiusapelord
>are blocked from installing Windows 10 Version 1703, known as the Creators
Update.

And each 'version' of Win10 only gets update for 18 months. So these people
have about 12 months left before they have a machine that is no longer getting
security updates because of MS's asinine updating policies, which only exist
to force Win10 down the throats of people who don't really want it, or simply
don't care enough to be on the endless upgrade treadmill.

Not sure what Nadella's master plan here other than pissing people off. Heck,
we have to delay updates at work because they keep breaking Outlook and other
critical applications. Thus far, Win10 seems like a disaster. Perhaps the last
mainstream version of Windows before people migrate out to Apple or perhaps
one day a Linux desktop.

~~~
dx034
I think they don't really have a masterplan, they just try to catch up. They
wanted to somehow copy Apple's model of more frequent updates. This, however,
is much more complicated for microsoft because they have very little control
over the hardware.

------
Jonnax
So it looks like the issue is the Imagination Technologies GPU since the quote
from Acer mentions icons displaying incorrectly.

This company has has a few forays into the PC space and everytime they've made
their GPUs as long lived as a Mobile Phone.

------
mrmondo
And yet ATMs still run Windows XP...

~~~
dx034
But with no support from microsoft for updates. You will be able to run those
PCs for a long time, just not receive any patches (which is bad enough).

